
Ruby on App Engine Flexible Runtime Goes Beta - mvitorino
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/05/Ruby-on-Google-App-Engine-goes-betaruntime.html
======
mark_l_watson
One thing I don't understand from the documentation: with old fashioned
AppEngine web apps, I can enable billing, set a maximum spend of $1 per day,
and be good for low traffic sites, with a very low (or zero) monthly cost.

I think that for flexible platform apps, you are always paying for a
continuously on micro or small instance so the cost per month of a low traffic
Ruby app might be $5 to $10 per month. Is this correct?

~~~
mark_l_watson
To answer my own question: the deployment process is nice and easy, but this
starts up small Compute Instance VPSs, which are billed. So, running Ruby
rather than Python AppEngine apps seems to be much more expensive.

